# Problemas con salidas amplificador CA 250 FISHER



## Welleras (Oct 16, 2006)

Buen dia amigos tengo problemas con la salida canal derecho del amplificador ca 250 de fisher el cual usa los stk0080 en cada salida he revisado todo les monte los stk nuevos solo me falta cambiar el stk que trae montado en el centro de los 0080 el stk 3082 aver si tiene una etapa de potencia mala...me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una luz a mi caso


gracias


----------



## Welleras (Oct 17, 2006)

Buenas Amigos quien me podra ayudar con la falla que presenta mi amplificador el cual dejo de sonarle el canal derecho en una fiesta el mismo bota 80 rms por canal y utiliza salidas STK0080 las mismas se las monte nuevas y todavia nada a pesar de que los VU del canal dañado se mueve al meterle señal. GRACIAS


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hola Welleras:

En esta página hay un diagrama de conexión básica del STK0080, podrías comenzar por medir los voltajes de alimentación del mismo, la Pata 9 que es la alimentación positiva, y la pata 2 que es la alimentación negativa.

Si presentas estos voltajes en tu integrado, sería bueno que intentaras con un trazador de señal, (que sólo es un amplificador pequeño externo al equipo), para que determines en que punto se pierde tu señal.



Espero que te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Welleras (Oct 25, 2006)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Welleras:
> 
> En esta página hay un diagrama de conexión básica del STK0080, podrías comenzar por medir los voltajes de alimentación del mismo, la Pata 9 que es la alimentación positiva, y la pata 2 que es la alimentación negativa.
> 
> ...




Gracias amigo apollo seguire tu consejo a ver si doy con la falla muchas gracias


----------

